# Shooting infrared film



## zenit (Jan 16, 2013)

Recently got interested in IR film and as I have an old Zenit-ET camera I hunted down a roll of Agfa 400s BW IR film. 
A friend said there's no real difference between regular BW and the IR photos. I took photos at various places and these are the results:








Im an amateur so exposure etc may be off but I shot the film out of interest.


----------



## ann (Jan 16, 2013)

Your friend is wrong, there is  a huge difference between IR work and a normal black and white photo.

Your first images shows evidence of this , that is why the green grass is white. It is called the "woody effect". Your other images donot reflect IR but that can be due to a variety of reason. If your friend is basing their comment on these images I can see why they don't see any differences.

Perhaps Terri will drop by and send you to her website where she has or did have a lot of IR work.

Which filter did you use to block out all light except the IR wave band?


----------



## zenit (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh I didnt know you have to use filters, I was under the impression you just insert a IR film and shoot away.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 16, 2013)

zenit said:


> Oh I didnt know you have to use filters, I was under the impression you just insert a IR film and shoot away.



Yea a filter is a must, different types of films recommend different filters.  
Darkroom Tips - Infrared Photography Tips


----------



## BrianV (Jan 16, 2013)

Infrared film is also sensitive to Visible light. Use a Red filter to prevent (most) visible light from hitting the film, and what you get is dominated by Infrared. (edited, diff between R60 and R72)

The effects- green foliage will come out white, as chlorophyll reflects Infrared.

Digital cameras use an IR absorbing filter to prevent IR from reaching the sensor. Many cameras, such as the Nikon Coolpix 950, 990, and 995 have online instructions for removing the filter and replacing with clear glass. I ended up ordering an Olympus EP2 modified for full-spectrum. I miss Infrared Ektachrome.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 16, 2013)

BrianV said:


> Infrared film is also sensitive to Visible light. Use a Red filter to prevent visible light from hitting the film, and what you get is Infrared only.



Red filters let through viable light, if they didn't then why are they also used in regular black and white photography?

I believe that a RM72 filter blocks out almost all visible light.


----------



## BrianV (Jan 16, 2013)

Red filters were the standard for Black and white Infrared film. R72 and deeper filters are popular for people using Digital cameras with IR absorbing filters. These "IR absorbing" filters cut 98% or so of the IR light. To get an Infrared image with a standard digital camera, you need to put a very deep cut into the visible spectrum.

With Infrared film, or a "Full-Spectrum" digital camera, a Red filter is quite effective in cutting visible light and giving IR results.

This is with a full-spectrum monochrome digital camera, Micro-Nikkor 55/2.8 lens, and Nikkor R60 filter. The R60 is equivalent to a Wratten 25.


----------



## BrianV (Jan 16, 2013)

This is a Wratten 25 filter Same as above) on a Visible-only Monochrome camera. This requires a 3~4 stop increase in exposure compared to not using a filter.







Used to darken the sky, increase contrast, but no Infrared effects from chlorophyll.


----------



## Helen B (Jan 16, 2013)

Your choice of filter is partly dependent on your camera. It is much easier to use an SLR like your Zenit if you have a filter that passes light, like a 25 or the deep red 29, so you can see through it. Those of us who use rangefinder or viewfinder cameras can use deeper filters that are effectively visibly opaque because you don't view through the filter.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 16, 2013)

Rollei IR 400 First Impressions

That article should give you some hints on using IR film.


----------



## BlackSheep (Jan 16, 2013)

Another thing to keep in mind is that the focusing is different with IR film. Here's an article explaining it fyi Focusing When Using Infrared Film by Michael Fulks

Have fun!


----------



## terri (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi zenit, you have gotten a lot of good information here.   Your friend _might_ have been trying to say that IR film is monochromatic, as opposed to the rather colorful results we see from digital IR.  But Ann is correct in that it is handled differently, and you won't see any IR effects without the use of the appropriate blocking filter, very typically a #25 red.   

I'm curious about the type of IR film you used.  What was it?  Oh, NM: I looked again at your post.   

   I still have some Kodak HIE in the freezer.   Last time I used it, it still worked perfectly.   I will be crushed to the soul when it's completely gone.    Best stuff ever for simplifying IR photography.   :heart:


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 16, 2013)

I think this is what zenit has -> http://www.agfa.com/sp/global/en/binaries/ASP%20400%20S_110108_tcm611-34787.pdf


----------

